# [SOLVED] How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 530 with 2.0 G of RAM and a 32-bit operating system. I use Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 2. My Drive C has 39.9 G, but right now, only 2.84 G is free. In contrast, my Drive D uses only 12 G of its 248 G. So I would like to install Chrome on Drive D. But my understanding is that Google does not let one choose the drive.

I believe there is some kind of junction approach that will enable me to put Chrome on D (though I believe some files will also end up on C, at least as I use Chrome). Is the junction approach the best?

Seeking info,

InfoHungry


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?*

When you install chrome, is there a pop-up that will allow you to choose a 'Custom Install' if so choose your D drive


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?*

I haven't checked since January. But there was no such option then. When there is that option, I always choose D.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?*

Google Chrome installs in the C:\Users\[YourUserName] file on the C: drive. So, if more then one user is on the computer each user must install Chrome. After you install Chrome, you can move it to the drive you want using *Junction* software: How Can I Install Chrome on a Different Drive? | eHow


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?*

After a google search, it looks like there is no custom setup for chrome, I did however run across this article, it may help you out.
http://smallbusiness.chron.com/change-installation-path-google-chrome-42689.html


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: How can I install Google Chrome on Drive D?*

Thanks, spunk.funk and alpenadiver. Your info is quite similar. I will give it a try. But it looks a bit time-consuming for someone like me. So I may need a day or two. If it solves my problem, I will come back and mark this as solved.


----------

